

A self-referential logic test - howard_yeh
http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=1116729

======
mukyu
<http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~lorch/personal/self-ref.html> an actually
attributed and correct version

<http://www.chaos.org.uk/~eddy/craft/srat-Q.html> this one is the same, but
lets you bookkeep

